# New Brompton ... here's the problem I didn't think of ...



## salmonboy (11 Oct 2015)

So I just bit the bullet and bought a lovely, expensive new Brompton. I guess I didn't think this out fully beforehand but it's so lovely and obviously valuable that I'm not sure about leaving it alone for a minute outside the house. And thinking further I don't recall seeing a Brompton chained up on the street anywhere in London. I could use my tatty old Dahon for everyday trips to the pub or the shops but that rather defeats the purpose of buying the new one. Am I being paranoid? Are they actually stolen a lot? What experiences have other owners had - do they leave them on the street or just use them for commutes to the office (which I don't have) and for train trips out of town, or do they carry them round everywhere like small expensive dogs?


----------



## Sara_H (11 Oct 2015)

With you. I only take my Brompton to places I know I won't have to leave it out of sight.


----------



## TheDoctor (11 Oct 2015)

Decent D lock, or don't let it leave your side.


----------



## Shortmember (11 Oct 2015)

Cover up the Brompton label on the frame and replace it with' Tesco Value' in big letters...that should make it unstealable.


----------



## Hill Wimp (11 Oct 2015)

Can't you just carry them everywhere with you ?


----------



## alicat (11 Oct 2015)

Take it with you everywhere you go. Fits in supermarket trolleys nicely and so on.


----------



## mustang1 (11 Oct 2015)

alicat said:


> Take it with you everywhere you go. Fits in supermarket trolleys nicely and so on.


It does fit in a trolley but then you have to queue up in the trolley aisle instead of the basket-only isle. To remedy this, get a brompton with a front bag plus ez wheels so you can wheel the bike along while shopping.

Edit: fixed typos.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (11 Oct 2015)

I've never been turned away from anywhere with my folded Brompton.


----------



## CopperBrompton (11 Oct 2015)

The whole point of a Brompton is you never have to leave it outside. Mine has been into shops from Tesco to Harrods, eateries from worker's caffs to Michelin-starred restaurants, hotels from Premier Inns to 5-star hotels.


----------



## Poacher (11 Oct 2015)

mustang1 said:


> get a brompton with a front bag plus ez wheels so you can wheel the bike along while shopping.


and be prepared to answer lots of questions from fascinated fellow shoppers! I suspect I may have been responsible for an increase in Brompton sales locally.
The front bag option also means that you (almost) never buy more stuff than you can carry.


----------



## jay clock (11 Oct 2015)

shouldbeinbed said:


> I've never been turned away from anywhere with my folded Brompton.


me too. I have taken it to loads of restaurants and offices and usually get intrested questions instead. Never locked it once


----------



## cisamcgu (12 Oct 2015)

The only time I have ever let mine out of my sight is either in a museum where I left it locked in a luggage locker or similarly when I left it in a hotel luggage room (but that time I also locked it with a cheap cable lock to a very heavy suitcase). 99% of the time you can take it everywhere you go - I just wish it weighed 3kg rather than 13kg


----------



## Sara_H (12 Oct 2015)

shouldbeinbed said:


> I've never been turned away from anywhere with my folded Brompton.


There was an attempt to stop me taking it into work which failed. OH has been stopped from taking his non Brompton folder on a bus.

For me the problem is not about not being allowed, but those occasions where I don't want to drag it around with me all day such as - shopping (clothes as opposed to grocery) having to drag it in and out of different stores is a pain, and at conference type events where you might be popping in and out of different seminars and workshops.
I've just started a part time MSc, on the days I go to Uni we're in one classroom, but what do I do at breaks/lunch? drag it with me? Leave it unlocked in the classroom?
Also, dragging it any distance folded on anything but perfectly flat surfaces is a pain.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (12 Oct 2015)

Sara_H said:


> There was an attempt to stop me taking it into work which failed. OH has been stopped from taking his non Brompton folder on a bus.
> 
> For me the problem is not about not being allowed, but those occasions where I don't want to drag it around with me all day such as - shopping (clothes as opposed to grocery) having to drag it in and out of different stores is a pain, and at conference type events where you might be popping in and out of different seminars and workshops.
> I've just started a part time MSc, on the days I go to Uni we're in one classroom, but what do I do at breaks/lunch? drag it with me? Leave it unlocked in the classroom?
> Also, dragging it any distance folded on anything but perfectly flat surfaces is a pain.



Totally agrre on the awkwardness moving it distances folded, even on train platforms etc, I wheel it unfolded and only fold it at the train door, same getting off, unfold as early as possible and walk it along to the outside.

I'm sure if you had a word with janitor, security or lecturer at colege, a quiet corner of a manned office or a locked space would be found, I'm the same at work with mine, it never lives in the (prior burgled) bike racks, theres plenty of nooks or crannies when you go rooting about or know people who have been. I have brought it in with me when I've been visiting other buildings and such, even into court when attending as a witness leaving it in the police office.

Non heavy rail Public transport has always had a bad attitiide to pretty much anything but a brompton (big reason I got mine was to ensure I wouldn't have problems on Manchester Metrolink)

Otherwise pragmatism.

It is my favourite bike to use and ride but nobody puts a gun to my head to do so & I accept there will be times, like you suggest, where it is impractical or undesirable to take it around with me folded or not.

I use public transport/car then or I'm lucky in central Manchester, that I have the excellent Popup Bikes to use. I'm sure many big towns now have independently owned and run bike park places as well as the grand gesture council hubs that our mandarins seem keener to spend the cycling budget on than proper routes to get there.

I wondered recently on a daytrip sightseeing stopover in London when checking our holiday bags into left luggage, if they'd store it for me as luggage if I chose to bring it on a work trip etc.


----------



## fimm (12 Oct 2015)

I leave mine locked in bike racks where there are a lot of other bikes. I have a big heavy D lock. Outside the swimming pool is one such place - they don't have a space to leave it inside. (The bigger pool, which I also use sometimes, let me leave it in the buggy park once or twice, though!)


----------



## Sara_H (12 Oct 2015)

I think the cinema could also be a problem -you can't very well shuffle it down the row with you can you?


----------



## MontyVeda (12 Oct 2015)

User said:


> No but it can sit on the floor under the screen.


or on the seat next to me.


----------



## SavageHoutkop (12 Oct 2015)

Mine's been in the cinema before. 
I don't leave mine outside; not carrying a lock is a very good excuse. I have been prevented boarding a bus with it once, needed a cover apparently. 
If you have the rear rack & Easy Wheels wheeling it folded isn't so bad (half-fold it and steer it by the handlebars).


----------



## shouldbeinbed (12 Oct 2015)

Sara_H said:


> I think the cinema could also be a problem -you can't very well shuffle it down the row with you can you?



Realistically how many even rabid bike advocates would even think of taking a Brompton to the flicks over walking or getting a lift or on the bus or in a taxi.

You could argue that it is useless on trains because you can't get it in the toilet with you if you want to take that approach.

as said before pragmatism and nobody puts a gun to your head to ride it or any other type of bike all the time.


----------



## SavageHoutkop (12 Oct 2015)

On trains mine's got a small cable lock useful for locking it to the luggage rack.


----------



## jonny jeez (12 Oct 2015)

About 10 years ago, before I knew much about bikes, I worked with a pm who rode to client meetings on a folding bike.
I suspect it was a Brompton. I once talked to him about the practicalities of getting about and his comments were mostly about the stuff, not the bike.

In poor weather its acceptable to arrive with a rain coat and a brolly but tiring up in over trousers, a wet weather jacket and wet hair was an issue for him...would be for me.

But I don't think he ever had an issue bringing in the folded bike, most times he would ask the receptionist if he could leave his "bag" behind the desk. I suspect most didn't even know what was in it.


----------



## srw (12 Oct 2015)

shouldbeinbed said:


> I wondered recently on a daytrip sightseeing stopover in London when checking our holiday bags into left luggage, if they'd store it for me as luggage if I chose to bring it on a work trip etc.


Yes - no problem. The only issue will be working out which Brompton in the hotel luggage room is yours.


----------



## Sara_H (12 Oct 2015)

shouldbeinbed said:


> Realistically how many even rabid bike advocates would even think of taking a Brompton to the flicks over walking or getting a lift or on the bus or in a taxi.
> 
> You could argue that it is useless on trains because you can't get it in the toilet with you if you want to take that approach.
> 
> as said before pragmatism and nobody puts a gun to your head to ride it or any other type of bike all the time.


Wasn't necessarily advocating taking a Brompton into cinema, just highlighting a situation in which you might consider making other arrangements. Which seems to be the spirit of the thread. 
I regularly rude to the cinema, but go on my hybrid and lick it up outside.


----------



## SavageHoutkop (12 Oct 2015)

shouldbeinbed said:


> I wondered recently on a daytrip sightseeing stopover in London when checking our holiday bags into left luggage, if they'd store it for me as luggage if I chose to bring it on a work trip etc.


Science Museum takes them as 'luggage', best spot to store in London IMO, but you do need to mind their opening hours.


----------



## SavageHoutkop (12 Oct 2015)

User said:


> That is where the IKEA Dimpa bag comes in useful.


Yeah, except the bloomin' thing is pretty bulky. If I know I'm intending to catch the tram in Manchester I pack it but the rest of the time I don't. I should really get round to stuffing a bin bag somewhere for cases like this.


----------



## cisamcgu (12 Oct 2015)

Sara_H said:


> Wasn't necessarily advocating taking a Brompton into cinema, just highlighting a situation in which you might consider making other arrangements. Which seems to be the spirit of the thread.
> I regularly *rude* to the cinema, but go on my hybrid and* lick it up outside*.



Calling @Fnaar


----------



## SavageHoutkop (12 Oct 2015)

jonny jeez said:


> In poor weather its acceptable to arrive with a rain coat and a brolly but tiring up in over trousers, a wet weather jacket and wet hair was an issue for him...would be for me.


Depends what you know about the destination. Sometimes I'd risk it, other times this is why a Brompton is so useful - call a cab and take it with.


----------



## Sara_H (12 Oct 2015)

User said:


> That is where the IKEA Dimpa bag comes in useful.


I've got the Brompton cover with me at all times for such occasions.


----------



## SavageHoutkop (12 Oct 2015)

Sara_H said:


> I've got the Brompton cover with me at all times for such occasions.


Where do you store it? Dangling from the saddle? That's where my rear light is so would interfere for me.


----------



## Sara_H (12 Oct 2015)

It's meant to go on the saddle loops but I actually keep mine on the handlebars.


----------



## simongt (12 Oct 2015)

I spent a few days in York last year and did the trip via train / & my nice new Brompton. Left it locked up in various places at various times of day and evening; but ALWAYS to one of the numerous Sheffield stands that proliferate around York. I use a good solid close link chain lock which weighs about 2kg. and I still have my Brompton - ! I think much depends on time and place and obviously York is a very cycle orientated city. But I still agree with the above posts; if in ANY doubt, take your Brompton inside with you. Which is much of the point of the design in the first place; Bromptons are allowed in places which would refuse other less elegant folders.


----------



## StuartG (13 Oct 2015)

Frankly I wouldn't lock any bike to anything in London. It may get stolen, it will certainly have you worrying all day it might be stolen. Having a Brompton I can take with me now means I use a bike much more in town and because it is in sight I don't worry so the outing is more enjoyable.

Bromptons are a paradigm shift when it comes to city cycling, continental touring and all that lies between!


----------



## Fab Foodie (13 Oct 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Mrs R left hers chained up outside the Bodlean Library in Oxford for 10 mins and it was stolen. Keep it with you


It's still going well :-)


----------



## Fab Foodie (13 Oct 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Bring it back when you've finished with it .........


I'm going to .... it needs a new tyre .....


----------



## Fab Foodie (13 Oct 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> ....happy to fix if it's the front one but I'm not taking off the rear wheel.


Leave me £30 by the railings where she left it and I'll get the shop to do it then ....


----------



## shouldbeinbed (13 Oct 2015)

SavageHoutkop said:


> Yeah, except the bloomin' thing is pretty bulky. If I know I'm intending to catch the tram in Manchester I pack it but the rest of the time I don't. I should really get round to stuffing a bin bag somewhere for cases like this.



If you don't have anything stored in the main tube that would likely take a bin bag, it takes my spare inner tube, a couple of zip ties and a pair of latex gloves - a very snug fit all told


----------



## Fab Foodie (13 Oct 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I'll leave it with the Big Issue seller who sits there - he seems to be a reliable sort of chap.


He was .... he's my former Butler!


----------



## SavageHoutkop (14 Oct 2015)

shouldbeinbed said:


> If you don't have anything stored in the main tube that would likely take a bin bag, it takes my spare inner tube, a couple of zip ties and a pair of latex gloves - a very snug fit all told


Yeah, but I have the bung-thing on the bottom so need an allen key (if memory serves) to get it out... all just a lot of faff for no real gain by some poor sod who's been told 'no bikes unless in bags'.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (14 Oct 2015)

SavageHoutkop said:


> Yeah, but I have the bung-thing on the bottom so need an allen key (if memory serves) to get it out... all just a lot of faff for no real gain by some poor sod who's been told 'no bikes unless in bags'.


Ah. Not the seat tube, quite agree, somewhat of a faff to be using that for storage.

I'm referring to the top tube, for want of knowing what Brommy actually refer to it as.

Once hinged open it is a useful if narrow space for an emergency waterproof or spare tube or bin bag etc cover for on the bus.

Mine is chock full and still closes happily with my toolkit in the front section too.


----------



## SavageHoutkop (14 Oct 2015)

Ooh true. There's a thought... Only issue is my B's black so would want something contrasting to be able to see it!


----------



## CopperBrompton (16 Oct 2015)

I just carry the Brompton cover hanging from the saddle. Weighs nothing and the bag also has room for a banana or choccie bar, so win-win. 

I honestly can't recall the last time I had to use it – must have been many years ago – but it's peace of mind to have it there in case you encounter a jobsworth.


----------



## roundthebendbromcycle (18 Oct 2015)

I'm a carrier, the only time I've used a lock was with a trailer, otherwise its not further than I can run to chase someone trying to nick it (not very far). I use a travel bag cover sometimes if I'm going on a bus, it then becomes luggage, I've got bored waiting to be refused anywhere, I vaguely remember some chap in a shop offering to put it being the counter years ago, I just smiled said 'no thanks' and walked on. 
I suppose I have knocked the odd tin of the shelf over the years but I think a bit of customer product testing is a good thing. The Brompton is also attractive and unusual thing, the public like attractive and unusual, so we are all fulfilling a public service. Its also a great workout (unless you have one of those titanium jobbys).


----------



## salmonboy (18 Oct 2015)

Thanks for all the (surprisingly unanimous) comments. The first week with the Brompton has been fairly good; it is a pain hoisting the equivalent of a suitcase everywhere I go, but I've taken it in a few places (including the train) without encountering any objections. For everyday shopping trips, I think I'll be sticking with the less covetable Dahon.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (19 Oct 2015)

SavageHoutkop said:


> On trains mine's got a small cable lock useful for locking it to the luggage rack.


A sound idea. B's are infrequently snatched from luggage racks on crowded peak time trains on the Arun Valley line.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (19 Oct 2015)

SavageHoutkop said:


> Science Museum takes them as 'luggage', best spot to store in London IMO, but you do need to mind their opening hours.


Trying to remember which London Museum/Gallery refused to take mine. It may have been the Courtauld.

At the Welsh National Museum I couldn't get it in a locker so a member of staff took it and locked it in an office for me.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (19 Oct 2015)

SavageHoutkop said:


> Yeah, except the bloomin' thing is pretty bulky. If I know I'm intending to catch the tram in Manchester I pack it but the rest of the time I don't. I should really get round to stuffing a bin bag somewhere for cases like this.


Fits under a Brooks saddle or can be strapped to the "top tube" or seat post.


----------



## SavageHoutkop (19 Oct 2015)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Fits under a Brooks saddle or can be strapped to the "top tube" or seat post.


Yeah, I suppose if I invested in some straps for it and made a point of folding it down small as it can go each time I use it it would be better. It's amazing how small it is before you use it the first time...


----------



## shouldbeinbed (20 Oct 2015)

SavageHoutkop said:


> Ooh true. There's a thought... Only issue is my B's black so would want something contrasting to be able to see it!



Mine too but the tube still shows OK.

Maybe a grey bag or better a green garden one? They're a bit sturdier too.


----------



## StuartG (20 Oct 2015)

I've trained my local stores to welcome my Brommie (Lidl & Co-op take a bow). They now get upset if I turn up without it.

I have the 'shopping bag' and eazy-wheels. Complete fold on entry. Pull round the store by the shopping bag frame handle so don't need to take a basket. Very smooth. Just fill the shopping bag as you go round, empty at the till, pay and refill. No 5p bag charges. Simple and fast and ensures you don't buy too much. But if any of you are looking to market a niche product - a baguette holder that fits on the block and doesn't bend the baguette on the fold would be very nice ...


----------

